# للبيع / شاحنه ايفيكو ايروتيك موديل : 2003



## الشاحنة الأولى (21 فبراير 2012)

حياكم الله

اليكم هذا العرض المتميز

شاحنه ايفيكو ايروتيك 

موديل : 2003

رقم العرض : 121835

المسافه المقطوعه : 639.000 km

وقود ديزل 

اورو : 3 

فرامل مانعه للانزلاق 

القوه : 400 حصان 

السعر 

95 ألف ريال سعودي

اتصلوا بنا وأهلا بكم 
0532666244

0563656524 
يمكنكم زيارة موقعنا على 
ظ…ط¤ط³ط³ط© ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط­ظ†ط© ط§ظ„ط§ظˆظ„ظ‰ - ط§ظ„ط±ط¦ظٹط³ظٹط© 

يمكنكم متابعه عروضنا علي قناتنا باليوتيوب 

‫مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي - شيول كتربيلر 950 اي موديل 1990‬&lrm; - YouTube

مع تحيات مؤسسه الشاحنه الأولي التجاريه لبيع الشاحنات والمعدات الصناعيه

العالميه H4 وكلاء 




















​


----------

